# Bosch 1250DEVS vs. Ridgid R2611 sanders



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've used the Bosch--I don't own one--I liked it strong solid tool. Never tried the rigid----Mike---


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got a Rigid belt sander that I like quite a bit. Never used a Bosch though  I've read and heard good things about their product lines though.


----------

